# doubt on medical assessment



## pandy (Apr 9, 2014)

I got an offer in UAE, i understand the medical test will be done once I arrive. I had a road accident in end of 2012, I undergone a surgery to fix steel plate. Now i am ok and can be independent including driving except I limp while walking. I worried will it cause any problem do I need to bring any medical certificate to prove the fitness?

Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where in the UAE. Is it in Dubai? I will move your post to the correct forum if you specify


----------



## pandy (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks for the reply. its in abu dhabi,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've moved your thread to the correct forum. Hopefully you should get some replies now. I think it will be fine. You may want to think about having a letter from your doctor to say you are fit to drive. Why not ask your prospective employer to find out. I have two 15 cm rods and 10 screws holding my back together and I drive, but I don't have any physical signs. I do know someone who wears a built up shoe and he drives, so I can't see why not.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pandy said:


> I got an offer in UAE, i understand the medical test will be done once I arrive. I had a road accident in end of 2012, I undergone a surgery to fix steel plate. Now i am ok and can be independent including driving except I limp while walking. I worried will it cause any problem do I need to bring any medical certificate to prove the fitness?
> 
> Thank you.


The medical test for the visa is done to detect certain diseases (e.g. TB, HIV/AIDS etc). Medical test in Dubai

I would think that you would be fine for your visa.


----------



## pandy (Apr 9, 2014)

BedouGirl i think driving is second concern, my first concern is limp walk will cause any problem for visa? 

rsinner thanks for the reply.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

pandy said:


> BedouGirl i think driving is second concern, my first concern is limp walk will cause any problem for visa? rsinner thanks for the reply.


Not in the slightest.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Medical Test is for : Pneumonia , HIV
Other than that, no objections.

As far as you can pass the driving test, no issues. If you have a physical handicap, you can get a handicapped car, where there are abundance around for parking spaces.

You are totally fine, as far as no pneumonia or HIV


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I have two 15 cm rods and 10 screws holding my back together


Can I be little bit rude and ask, how did that happen, and what about metal detectors at airport?

I guess no belly dancing for you....


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

i had a test two days ago, i do scare of medical things but as this is compulsory i m still wondering what would be the results. I hope you it will be good.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Can I be little bit rude and ask, how did that happen, and what about metal detectors at airport? I guess no belly dancing for you....[/QUOTE
> 
> I've got degenerative disc disease. Four discs blew in a row and I ended up not being able to walk sit or stand. I can do all three now and I still manage the odd dance or two - as proven at The Stones concert .


----------



## pandy (Apr 9, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Medical Test is for : Pneumonia , HIV
> Other than that, no objections.
> 
> As far as you can pass the driving test, no issues. If you have a physical handicap, you can get a handicapped car, where there are abundance around for parking spaces.
> ...


I am sure I don't have pneumonia or HIV. Tq guys for your reply.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Medical Test is for : Pneumonia , HIV
> Other than that, no objections.
> 
> As far as you can pass the driving test, no issues. If you have a physical handicap, you can get a handicapped car, where there are abundance around for parking spaces.
> ...


there may well be lots of blue disabled spaces, but you will be surprised how many white landcruisers or patrols park in them... and to get a blue disabled badge here for an expat is very very difficult.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

pandy said:


> I am sure I don't have pneumonia or HIV. Tq guys for your reply.


the medical test is just for tb and hiv and chest xray and bloods etc you will be fine.


----------

